# APC plantfinder authors



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there any way to find out who wrote a particular plantfinder page and get in touch with the author? I like that they offer specific info seemingly coming from personal experience, and would like to be able to ask further questions.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's not something we ever really kept track of. I can remember which ones I've done, but that's about all. The confounding factor is that many of them have undergone quite a few edits and don't much resemble what was up there to begin with. Sorry I can't give a better answer.


----------

